# Hellblade scratch build



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm currently scratch building a Hell Blade. I'll get pics up as soon as I take some. I'll try to make it a step-by-step tutorial type post. I've got the wing cores done so far. I did a paper and cardboard mock up first. It was pretty cool, my 2 year old daughter thought so too. Unfortunatly it didn't survive it's first battle:cray:.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

We will need some pics before we can really comment on this one.....


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd love a tutorial as I'd also like to make one. Are you using templates? I found mine on the BWC archive.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Scratch build Hellblade? Sounds cool, I can't wait for first pics!


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Yup, using templates, found a bunch of them on paperhammer.com. This build is going to be a while so be patient and check back from time to time. I done get a lot of free time and I just moved.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

*First pics*

Here are some pics of the second paper mock up I did.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

*new pics*

Heres what I got completed last night. I attached the plastic card to the tempplate cutout for the fuselage to hold it together.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry if this didn't come out so much as a step-by step tutorial. I'll try to make it better on the next one I build, and I'll put it in the tutorial area. I plan on making two more and then a Helltalon. If anyone has any questions feel free to leave me a message.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

*More Pics*

Here is some more of what I have done.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

*More pics*

Ok, so here is more of what is completed. I got the canopy about 90%, and that was about 2hours of work. I also had to completely scratch build the two intake vents under the main fuselage. That is one thing to note, I never noticed them until a couple of days ago. They are not on any of the templates. So a peice of advice for any new scratch builds is get lots of pics before you start for reference.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats looking really impressive. what you going to do for a pilot?


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pilot*

Got some bits from other sets that I'm putting together. Planning on building most of the cockpit, and using what bits I can.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

looking great cant wait to see this painted up and finished


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

*Thanx*

I might have the modelling done this weekend and have it primered. The canopy has been the hardest so far. I'm still working on the autocannons for the front. I might just peice together some weapons bits I have around.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

I got somemore done but I didn't take any pics, I'll have some up as soon as I take them.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

*The Lates and Greatest*

Here are some more pics. I finally got some it primered. Going to add some more details as I go. It might be a little difficult to see some of the details as the model is black.
View attachment 9123


View attachment 9124


View attachment 9125


View attachment 9126


View attachment 9127


View attachment 9128


----------



## unicornchampion (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, that looks amazing. I plan on making 2-3 of these for my apoc force, but couldn't find any templates anywhere. would you still happen to have the link to the ones you found?


----------

